# Where is this?



## kevinlobsinger (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm new to the app, I am wondering how I locate this 5 day smoker course?  

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 11, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## kevinlobsinger (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 8, 2017)

You can easily get to it by subscribing to Jeff's newsletter( this is awesome) and after doing so it will allow you to download the ecourse. That's how I got it. You will need Adobe Acrobat Reader to view it once you get it.


----------



## Marian Starks (May 24, 2019)

Got it.


----------

